
The Myth of Adult Learning - zerobits
https://notes-txt.com/adult-learning.html
======
CrazyStat
I'm sad this didn't attract any discussion.

As someone who learned several languages both as a child and an adult, I've
always thought the "kids learn new languages so easily" meme was rubbish. The
children this refers to are typically thrown into an immersion environment
where they spend 6+ hours a day with the target language with no way out of it
(other than sitting around daydreaming, I guess). I've been in that
environment several times.

Adults are very good at avoiding those kinds of environments. They'll study
casually for an hour a day, carefully avoid situations in which they would be
forced to use the target language, and then marvel at how much faster their
kids are picking up the language. No surprise there!

